# Need a good computer project..... plz help....



## coolendra (Mar 9, 2007)

hi guys.... 

i'm here to ask for a good computer project frm u guys...

i m in my final year nd due to time constraint my project is incomplete... 

so i request u all to plz.. find me nd share wth me a good project in VB nd SQL....

i'd like it if ne1 can provide me resume Development of a feature-rich, Resume Builder Application.

or something good...

plz mail me the project at coolendra_neil87@yahoo.com
need it urgently guys.. so plz snd me....

DOCUMENTATION of the project is also needed..... so plz.....

Thanx in advance.... plz help...

Ciao...




~~~~~~~~~~~Neil was Here~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2007)

I cant help you in building ur project...but yeah I can help you in making a very effective resume.
Here is ten tips to make a outstanding resume.
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=96


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 9, 2007)

No dude, we aren't doing your homework! Nobody in the whole world will do it for you. If you are having problems on a particular piece, or need ideas, or want to discuss a particular topic, then you are welcome. We won't do the work for you and send it to your e-mail address.


----------



## coolendra (Mar 10, 2007)

he... i am not asking u guys to do it for me... jst asked that if ne1 has ne prototype or working model of the project then plz fwd it to me also...

nor did i ask ne1 to do my homework....

jst thought that here if ne1 had ne spare projects lying on in their hrddsks then they cud help me wth it...


ne project wud do man.... jst need 1....

thanx....


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 10, 2007)

i can do...   pm for details


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 10, 2007)

a good website for visual basic projects
www.a1vbcode.com
download from here and do research on them... make them better... and submit


----------



## coolendra (Mar 10, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> a good website for visual basic projects
> www.a1vbcode.com
> download from here and do research on them... make them better... and submit




thanx man... good link....


----------



## coolendra (Mar 13, 2007)

neone else wth ne other link or help.....


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

I think it will  be better for you to use your own brains rather than copying code fro a website. If you tell me specifically the kind of application in Vb, i may help you. But i am not that experienced in VB. I used it only for 1 year.


----------

